# How is the arch support on Ferragamo shoes?



## purly

I feel like all I wear these days are Birkenstocks because the arch support makes them super comfortable. I googled around for designer shoes with arch support and Ferragamo came up as an option. Is the support any good though?


----------



## purly

I ordered a pair of Ferragamo loafers and they're very high quality, but it turns out they have zero arch support. Just wanted to leave an update in case anyone finds this thread in the future.


----------



## Catash

I owned a pair of Vara pumps. Comfy level is okay. As you noted, no arch support.


----------



## maminimu

Me too owned a pair of Vara pumps. no arch support.


----------



## purly

I still like the loafers I picked up, so I think I'll just put inserts inside of them. They are a little tight though, so I am going to have to have them stretched. Not sure I'll buy Ferregamo shoes again now that I know they run narrow.


----------



## jade

purly said:


> I still like the loafers I picked up, so I think I'll just put inserts inside of them. They are a little tight though, so I am going to have to have them stretched. Not sure I'll buy Ferregamo shoes again now that I know they run narrow.


Ferragamo makes a wider “C” width in many of their shoes as well.  So check the width options too!


----------



## purly

jade said:


> Ferragamo makes a wider “C” width in many of their shoes as well.  So check the width options too!



I definitely will. After putting inserts in them, they are lovely. They only had to have the stretchers in them for a day before they fit perfect too, so even if I don't find the wider ones they're fine.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a few pairs of vara flats and IMO they have zero arch support. Maybe some of the other styles are better.


----------

